# Innovagen lab!



## fireringler (May 26, 2006)

Just wanting to know if anyone has used this UG lab before? It's a Canadian ug lab. Thank's!!


----------



## CanadianGear (Oct 1, 2006)

by far one of the best UG labs around! You can get more reviews at ********* You can also find my post about them under their product review section.

Two thumbs up for these guys!


----------

